# Wonderware - InTouch - SCAD Alarm -



## walker (29 März 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem kollegen der mir zum o.g. thema, speziell zur alarmierungssoftware "SCAD Alarm" helfen kann. es geht um die grundsätzliche konfiguration wo ich im moment nicht weiter komme. die software an sich, funktioniert, allerdings hat das programm eine ganz "nette" funktion die ich nicht abgeschalten bekomme ... jeden früh um 06:05 uhr und abends um 22:10 uhr meldet sich die software und sagt "hallo"! 
ich weiß zwar wie ich es komplett abschalten kann, damit überhaupt keine anrufe mehr generiert werden, aber das ist nicht die lösung. 

selbst der technische support von wonderware weiß keine lösung mehr. diesem habe ich alle konfig-files zugeschickt um eine lösung zu finden. es wurde nun an die amerikanischen kollegen geschickt da der deutsche support keine idee mehr hat. 

was erschwerend dazu kommt, wir haben keinen supportvertag ... aber das kennt bestimmt so mancher hier ... auf wunsch kann ich euch auch mal einen jahrespreis nennen welchen wir von wonderware als angebot bekommen haben. es war gut das ich dieses im sitzen gelesen habe!

vielen dank im vorraus für eure hilfe ... ! 

grüße


----------



## thomass5 (30 März 2010)

... bist Du sicher, das es aus "SCAD Alarm" direkt kommt? Nicht das von "außen" der Anstoß dazu generiert wird, und SCAD Alarm nicht anders kann als es weiterzuleiten.
Thomas


----------



## walker (5 April 2010)

ja, das kommt aus der software. irgendwo / irgendwie kann man es konfigurieren. in der beziehung bin ich ganz sicher. auch der support weiß das es diese möglichkeit gibt, allerdings und da sind wir wieder beim thema ... kein supportvertrag ... also keine auskunft. 

ich denke es ist besser das ganze durch eine hardware-lösung zu ersetzen da der preis so ziemlich das gleiche wäre.


----------



## walker (11 Mai 2010)

so, für alle die diese software vielleicht irgendwann einmal einsetzen werden 

das problem das sich die software zu festen zeiten "meldet" ist eine sicherheitsfunktion die man zwar abschalten kann, aber dann geht überhaupt keine meldung mehr raus. 

ich habe jetzt einfach die uhrzeiten verändert, statt 06:00 uhr in der früh hab ich das auf 09:00 uhr in der früh eingestellt. da die software ab dieser zeit 24 stunden aktiv ist hat sich auch alles andere damit erledigt. 

man muss es nur wissen ... 

danke trotzdem !

grüße


----------

